# Small(ish) monitor lizard?



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey there, I'm really interested in monitor lizards and I we have space for a 5x2x2 viv in our room, I am just wondering if there is any monitor that could be housed in that for life?? I am going to do some research as well into it I just like your guys opinions  thanks 

-Luke


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

i've heard from someone that ackies can be housed in a 5 foot viv, but i'm not entirely sure i trust this source, so you might want to check it. : victory:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

SwampK said:


> i've heard from someone that ackies can be housed in a 5 foot viv, but i'm not entirely sure i trust this source, so you might want to check it. : victory:


Yeah I heard that too, hopefully some one will confirm or deny that idea  I'm not sure if a 5 foot is big enough 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Yep that's a ackie size min for them is 4=2=2 obv bigger is better (as with most lizards especially monitors) , but You keep a trio in there, just make sure you base to the bottom runner is deep enought for the substrate : victory:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Yep that's a ackie size min for them is 4=2=2 obv bigger is better (as with most lizards especially monitors) , but You keep a trio in there, just make sure you base to the bottom runner is deep enought for the substrate : victory:


Ooooooooo you just made me one happy guy! Could you tell me a bit about their housing and care if you have the time???
We've heard so much conflicting information we're a bit confused.
Thanks a lot! 

Luke.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Ooooooooo you just made me one happy guy! Could you tell me a bit about their housing and care if you have the time???
> We've heard so much conflicting information we're a bit confused.
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Luke.


 Don't know toooo much about them to tell the truth only the basics maybe a bit more but wouldn't want to risk giving you the wrong info, I don't own one. The best person to talk to is monitormad or shaneluvsmonitors on her they are experts, and have a hell of a lot of monitors between them. I believe there is a care sheet on here.

Here's one to get you started: Ackie monitor Care Sheet Information. monitors /uAckie monitor Help and Care

Sorry to another monitor experts I forgot to mention no offence ment


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Don't know toooo much about them to tell the truth only the basics maybe a bit more but wouldn't want to risk giving you the wrong info, I don't own one. The best person to talk to is monitormad or shaneluvsmonitors on her they are experts, and have a hell of a lot of monitors between them. I believe there is a care sheet on here.
> 
> Here's one to get you started: Ackie monitor Care Sheet Information. monitors /uAckie monitor Help and Care
> 
> Sorry to another monitor experts I forgot to mention no offence ment


Thanks a lot  Will take a look now


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Philipniceguy is a good person to chat too to, all these base spinning round my head now lol


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I would say you need a higher vivarium for ackies since they like to burrow but they could manage I suppose : victory:


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

For ackies you need a min of 5x3x2 3 foot high as you need 12inches of substrate, and I would only keep one in there if you want a pair get a 6x3x2


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

adamholtom85 said:


> For ackies you need a min of 5x3x2 3 foot high as you need 12inches of substrate, and I would only keep one in there if you want a pair get a 6x3x2


Oh okay thanks a lot  we have the space for the depth and height, just not for a longer one so that's not a problem 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/839624-monitor-faq.html

Here ya go... :2thumb:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/839624-monitor-faq.html
> 
> Here ya go... :2thumb:


Oh derp me, didn't think that there would be one of those, thanks a lot Shane


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Oh derp me, didn't think that there would be one of those, thanks a lot Shane


nobody does :lol2:


----------

